# Jig for cutting/routing small parts



## asthesawturns

great review, thanks.


----------



## boboswin

Good review.
I ditched the angle forming bar and protractor a few years ago.
Too much stuff in my way for most operations.
Harbor freight had a clearance on thes befre x-mas at $1.75 each!
Don't cry, I miissed it too!

Bpb


----------



## woodsmithshop

I haven't quite figured out what the protractor is for. it seems like it is more in the way.


----------



## longgone

I have a finger saver also. I bought it about a year ago because it looked like a good idea. It is still in the box and I havem't used it yet…but one of these days…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David. You can get the exact same finger saver from HF cost $1.97. They are *exactly* the same - made in Taiwan. If I were you I would get a couple more from HF


----------



## davidmicraig

Thanks for the commentary. Been a long time since I went to HF. I am going to flint today so I might swing by there. I am not disappointed with the one I have, but if it truly is the same, I will pick up a couple for friends. I started my woodworking days with a lot of HF purchases but have slowed that down quite a bit. I guess the thing I would pay close attention to is the threads on the vise and how tight they are. It looks like the item is discontinued in their catalog but maybe they will have a couple onsite. I am very curious bout the construction now.

Thanks for the info,

David


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David,
Check with Papadan, I believe he got 2 from HF. Believe me they are the same, I bought one from an online store a year ago and paid about $21 for it.
Hope you can get some.


----------



## noknot

sounds like a good investment I firmly believe if its cheaper than the co pay go for it


----------



## araldite

I found it works best with pieces thin enough to allow all three yellow parts to sit flush on the table, like you have in the picture. Replace that with a piece the same size but two inches thick and it can easily be tipped if you're not careful. I bought one a long time ago when Rockler was selling them for half price, about $10. I hardly ever use it. For $1.75, it's worth getting. I get a lot more use out of the GRRRipper.


----------



## davidmicraig

I still have to make it HF but will check on them next week. Thanks for the comments everyone.

I understand what you are saying Vince, in regards to stability. I have used this for boards up to an inch without issue. If I had a two inch thick piece, I would probably switch to a push block.

David


----------



## papadan

HF ran out of them, I found out about it when my other items arrived from the same order. My local stores never carried them and online ran out. I did order one from somewhere, have to find the paperwork to get the name. It was 19.95 w/ free shipping


----------



## abie

I had one.. got rid of it as it was a pain to set up and was not stable.
to hold an item against a spinning router bit solidly is not what this item does.


----------

